# How long will it take to install my paver patio



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

DIYFLUNKIE said:


> I am installing a patio that is approximately 800 sq ft. and will be using 2'x2' pavers. *Approximately how long will it take me to complete this project.* I will level the location...bring in pea gravel and compact it with a compactor...making sure my grade is level. Lay the sand... hand tamp to compact then lay the tiles. I have 5 deck legs to go around from the deck on the upper part of my house (2story).
> I will be doing this myself and so I am wondering what I am getting in to.
> Thanks for the help!!


Ayuh,.... It depends on how fast, 'n how hard ya work at it...


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Make sure it slopes away from the house properly. Level doesn't help you if it allows water to pool or worse, run back toward the house. There might be added time dealing with excavating the ground, especially if there's roots or anything in the way. 2'x'2 pavers are gonna be heavy, watch that you don't strain your back. And realize you're going to be schlepping a lot of that gravel and sand. Get it delivered in bulk, and have a good wheelbarrow to get it from where they dump it back to the patio. 

If I had to guess I'd say it's at least 4 solid days if you're working by yourself.


----------



## DIYFLUNKIE (Jun 8, 2012)

ok wow!!
I thought it would take longer because a friend had one done and it took this person about 3 weeks to complete....and he was working 8 hours a day and did it on his own. I thought it was taking rather long myself...but this person said it takes many hours to prepare the ground. He didn't have to remove roots or anything,..it was raw ground...just had to have a small amount of grass;/weeds removed and leveled.

so....is 3 weeks milking the clock?


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

OK, maybe I'm being overly optimistic about just 4 days. But certainly not three weeks. I could see where it could take 3 weekends to get a job like this done; Friday after work and dawn 'til dusk Saturday and Sunday. But not 21 straight days of work.

Depends on how hard you're willing to work, and this is a lot of work. I'd venture just digging it out and moving the dirt somewhere else on the property is a solid day's work, if not more. You DO have somewhere planned to dump that soil, right? But this again depends on how strong a back you've got and how hard you're willing to work. Same thing for the gravel and sand foundation. Lugging all that sand and gravel is back-breaking. Shovel it into the wheelbarrow, re-right the wheelbarrow when it falls over and fill it again, run the wheelbarrow back to the patio site, repeat. MANY times. This assumes you've got an easy route from the curb back to the worksite (as in, no steps). Don't forget the frame you'd have to put around the outside to contain the gravel and sand, and then use as a screed level. Then there's the time to pick up the compactor, use it and then return it, that adds up. Then you're lugging all those pavers from the curb to the site, and then setting them.

You'd really want to recruit someone else to help with this. For one, to spread the effort. But also to have someone to keep you from slacking off and bailing out when you get tired. And you WILL get tired.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You mentioned Pea gravel and compacting---Pea gravel will not compact well--kind of like a bowl of marbles----Might be better to use crushed limestone---

I'm no mason--so let's see what others have to say--Mike---


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

+1 on the gravel comment.

And be SURE to get pricing on the materials from a local quarry or stone materials reseller. You'd waste a ton of money buying the stuff bagged from Home Despot or the like. Not to mention to multiple trips you'd need to take to haul it all home. Lots cheaper and you save the time and hassle of loading it, unloading and then schlepping it back to the work site.


----------

